# how do you remove the alternator rotor bolt?



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

Without the special primary holding tool, of course. I've got a wrench on the primary bolt wedged to the floor board supports and an extension wedged in between the primary and the skid plates. Problem is I just keep turning the primary bolt and flexing the skid plate (aluminum) enough that the extension falls out. I'm afraid of damaging the primary by over torquing the bolt if I keep going...69 ft-lbs vs. 94 ft-lbs. That alternator bolt is on there and tight!

So, get:
1) an extra set of hands helping on the primary side? Maybe they can hold the extension in place better?
2) the kawi special primary holding tool?

Steps from the manual copied for reference.

Thanks.

*•Holding the drive pulley with the drive pulley holder,
loosen the alternator rotor bolt [A]. •Remove:*
*Alternator Rotor Bolt*





*•Hold the drive pulley with the drive pulley holder [A].*
*Special Tool - Drive Pulley Holder: 57001-1520*
*•Install the pulley [A] so that the holes of the pulley fit on*
*the pins of the collar. •Tighten:
Torque - Alternator Rotor Bolt [C]: 127 N·m (13 kgf·m, 94
ft·lb)*


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

I use an Impact gun, takes it right off. I didn't have problems putting it back together either.


----------



## kdixer (Apr 14, 2010)

Many people use a broom handle in the primary to keep it from turning. Some people advise against using an impact on anything connected to the crankshaft. But I cannot imagine it bringing any harm unless you are letting it sit there and struggle with removing the bolt. Usually the bolt will "let go" the 1st couple of strikes from the impact. I have used an impact to remove the primary bolt many times without issue.


----------



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. Impact it is.


----------

